# CEM Black Friday Sales!



## CEM Store (Nov 26, 2010)

Everything at the store is 30% off all weekend long. All research chemicals, peptides, & more. Have a happy Black Friday!

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

CEM


----------



## toothache (Nov 27, 2010)

Just in time...thank you


----------

